# Overseas macaw



## brisbaneboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi guys I looked into acquiring a macaw but have put it off until I can afford It got a letter from an overseas breeder who Said they can ship me one is it a scam
This is their letter


Hello Jamie, thanks for your interest in our parrots. We are not in Australia but We can ship parrots to Australia and the parrots will be transported with all their documents; CITES certificate, health certificate, vaccination records, import-export CITES permit, certificate of veterinary inspection, etc. The parrot will be transported to Australia and delivered to you at your house or at your desired delivery address.
We have shipped birds for a good number of years and we know how to do it properly. We know the best crates to use for various species and how to provide food and moisture in transit. Properly ventilated crates will be used for the shipping of the parrot. There are perches built in on the crate's floor. The crates are clearly marked with colorful "LIVE BIRD" and "UP" stickers. We provide enough food to last for several days as a contingency in case of flight delays. 
We make all of the shipping arrangements and use direct flights if possible. We use the best pet carrier service, taking into consideration transit time, weather, and cost factor. We check weather conditions at the receiving end and only ship when we consider it safe to do so.
We put our birds' health above all other considerations and do not ship when we feel it could be dangerous to the birds' well-being. As a result, We only ship well-weaned babies. 
Your parrot will transported in a long crate (36" x 12" x 12") which is quite suitable for large macaw species.
Please tell us the species of parrots which you need and we will give you more detailed information and prices.
Get back to us as soon as possible, confirming your desired order and we will proceed from there.
My regards,
Mark Allen, 
Director,
Mio-Edificio Aviary.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2012)

its a scam. Those emails have been around for years, they've even offered eggs before, 
The same import rules apply to birds as reptiles. It aint gonna happen unless you are a zoo 

Either head to the newsagent and grab a copy of australian bird keeper and check the classifieds, or find an Australian parrot site and ask them for a list of breeders, 
Even if it was legit, think of the nasties it could bring in with it. 

Keep saving you money, they're not a cheap bird, last time I checked they were still in the "OMG" price range


----------



## ingie (Jan 3, 2012)

Much better to buy one locally anyway. They are quite expensive and you really want to see the breeders facilities and meet them in person to discuss their hand raising practices etc to know you are getting a good quality healthy bird. It is also a good idea to buy from someone who tests their breeding birds for all the nasty bird diseases like psittacosis and beak and feather. 

I hope you have a good set of ears and no neighbours for 5km lol!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2012)

I've just had a quick look and the blue and golds are still over $5,000 per bird ($15,000 for a bonded but non breeding pair) from reputable breeders 
As per the last post, they're not a quiet bird, and don't forget they can live 60+ years and I'd be keeping it away from wild birds (diseases)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 3, 2012)

As above. Currently there are no imports of parrots from overseas allowed, even for zoos, following a number of closely managed imports during the 1990s. This "breeder" is clearly a scammer because any reputable overseas breeder would know that Australia's regulations prevent the legal movement of exotic birds into this country.

If you're truly interested, consider that a macaw is at least a 60 year committment - they are gorgeous and intelligent, but they are loud, destructive, and extremely demanding of time, especially if you have only one - they need to be part of a flock and have a close partner with whom they spend ALL their time - can you fulfill that role? If not, the bird will become stressed and exhibit extreme antisocial behaviours. best to keep them in groups of at least 2 so this doesn't happen... but then you will eventually lose the tameness you may be seeking. It has to be about the bird's needs, not yours...

Jamie


----------



## brisbaneboy (Jan 3, 2012)

thats what i thought, i enquired to these people before i found out where they were located but found this email they sent me today and was curious, i have looked at buying one from australia but as above the OMG price has put this one on the backburner for a while. as for the commitment of owning such a bird i am very aware that it a huge responsibility and am definatly looking at getting a bonded pair... so for now ill just continue to admire these beautiful birds

how many breeders of hyacinth macaws are there in australia just out of curiosity


----------



## graffix (Jan 3, 2012)

Hyacinth macaws are the largest, loudest and biggest pain in the A of all macaws. There are not huge numbers of them here in Australia but they are available in limited numbers. Because of their limited numbers their gene pool is not that extensive so getting a totally unrelated pair is difficult.
Macaws in a suburban area are great for meeting neighbors, they will come from miles around, not all just wanting to say HI either.


----------



## brisbaneboy (Jan 3, 2012)

ha ha id love to meet more of my neighbours


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 3, 2012)

hahaha ourr old mates had a green and gold, absolutely incredible BUT if you can't spend at least 12 hours with it a day, don't bother, they are too smart and require attention and get extremely lonely and depressed if left alone too long.

We own two Eclectus Parrots, they are great...would only recommend one tho...and a male.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 3, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> hahaha ourr old mates had a green and gold, absolutely incredible BUT if you can't spend at least 12 hours with it a day, don't bother, they are too smart and require attention and get extremely lonely and depressed if left alone too long.
> 
> We own two Eclectus Parrots, they are great...would only recommend one tho...and a male.



Actually that's probably a Blue & Gold... we have a pair of them here and they are very noisy for brief periods - not as bad as conures, which squawk all day, but the macaws can be heard for about 3 km on a good day! That's why we live deep in the bush on 100 acres!

Jamie


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah fake as, it is like them steroid websites that say they can ship it to you and blah blah blah but once you have paid they try to ship them and then boom taken at customs and warning sent to your house haha


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 3, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Actually that's probably a Blue & Gold... Jamie




haha yeah wasn't paying attention whilst typing lol
3km...F that haha. Our Eclectus can be sorta noisey but there are alot of wild birds on the river here so they sort of blend in, but as I type I am listening to them talking to each other!


----------



## gex13 (Jan 3, 2012)

macaws need alot of attention. try getting an eclectus parrot there nice birds ive got a male and a female and there friendly and are still a bigger sort of bird the males are more friendlier i think ahah


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 3, 2012)

Or get a sun conure and hand raise it. Their sqwark has been likened to the hinge of a rusty gate x 100, but they are incredibly beautiful and do well when hand raised with the added bonus of not being as physically large as Macaws and our aussie cockatoos.

I bought one about 5 years ago. It cost $400 at that time, they might even be cheaper now.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

I love sun conures ^^ . Dude pretty much everything has been said about maccaws. Tread very very carefully if you want to get into them. Very expensive birds who need a very experienced owner. If you screw up with raising them you can have a disaster on your hand. Grab yourself something smaller and learn with that, like a sun conure or even an eclectus... Plus importing a maccaw is damn near impossible so those letters are all scam BS. Blue and golds are the cheapest in oz and they are still going for about $20,000 a pair !!! Im trying to get my hands on grey parrot which is harder than a maccaw atm.


----------



## james.5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sun conures! one of my favorite birds!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd recommend the eckies too, great personalities, they can have their moments playing "I am parrot hear me roar" but if treated right it's not constant, they're very intelligent, easily bored like macaws but a lower price tag, and have specific dietary needs (lots of fruit and veg) so not the sort of bird you can top up the seed bowl and leave for a couple of days, they also have a long life span, so the commitment needs to be there for that


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOW those are beautiful eccies you have there Jaxrtfm  Iv handraised 3 clutches and i freakin love them !! BTW for people that dont know, the green one is a male and the red and blue is a female. Most people say the females are easier to deal with but i really never saw a difference tbh. Jax are they a bonded pair?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 3, 2012)

Blue and golds are the cheapest in oz and they are still going for about $20,000 a pair !!!

Nope, Hahn's Macaws are probably the cheapest, although small, they are very engaging. You would be able to pick up B&Gs now for $12-13k now, from the best breeders - less if you want take chances with dodgy breeders, but like most things, you get what you pay for. Anyone wanting these high-end animals should always deal with a breeder who will give them a fully documented vet exam, including bloods - cost around $450 per bird. There are lots of horror stories where the cheapest option has become a catastrophe...

Jax are they a bonded pair? 

I also breed eckies, but let the parents raise their young. Eckies are not strong bonding birds like Macaws - females in nests are usually attended by several males if they are in large community aviaries, and it is certainly what happens in the wild. They mix & match partners very easily if they have the chance, unlike Macaws, which may change partners sometimes, but rarely.

Jamie


----------



## 43nickw (Jan 3, 2012)

*macaw*

i found 3 sites like this all were fake all ended with money transfers to camaroon,all fake i got mine on the gold coast for $7000 he is blue and yellow


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Blue and golds are the cheapest in oz and they are still going for about $20,000 a pair !!!
> 
> Nope, Hahn's Macaws are probably the cheapest, although small, they are very engaging. You would be able to pick up B&Gs now for $12-13k now, from the best breeders - less if you want take chances with dodgy breeders, but like most things, you get what you pay for. Anyone wanting these high-end animals should always deal with a breeder who will give them a fully documented vet exam, including bloods - cost around $450 per bird. There are lots of horror stories where the cheapest option has become a catastrophe...
> 
> ...


 
I know what you are saying, but im yet to find a good pair of Blue and Gold's for less than 20k( There price has gone down in the last 15yrs) Did you mean pairs for 12-13 k? . Maybe its just me then. I also get what you are saying about eccies, but most breeders bond a pair and put them alone not in a colony. The ones i have handraised was through a breeder i worked with, who used to put all pairs seperate. I was just giving a rough price on the Maccaws...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 3, 2012)

I work with a couple of very ethical breeders of Macaws (they were involved in the legal imports back in the 90s) and each would be able to put an unrelated pair of big, healthy B&Gs together for around $12-13k, maybe up to 12 months old. This includes vet checks for all potential problems and a worthwhile guarantee for a period after sale. They take about 25 weeks (6 months) on average to wean from hatch, so the time inputs are very significant by the time they're ready to go.

I paid about $7k each for my first birds back in about 1997, when the first of the progeny from the imports became available, and they haven't moved much on price. Sales have slowed because people are doing different things with their money now.

Jamie


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks guys, yes they're a bonded pair, but they're only just over a year old, (i've had them since they were 5mths) and if these two (Bonnie & Clyde partners iin crime  ) are anything to go by then if you're looking for a single bird, go with a male, he's a lot more sociable than she is, more accepting of training, she'd rather sit on my shoulder or on their cage and watch him do all the hard work, and for anyone thinking that they'd make a good companion bird, they're great company, BUT be warned, they're not like Macaws, galahs etc and dont generally enjoy being patted and cuddled ! ! and if you think you can train these birds to blindly do what you want them to do then think again. they'll let you know that they aren't in the mood for silly human games, 
Clyde will grab a piece of skin and pinch, which results in bruising, Bonnie on the other hand will draw blood, she's quick and her beak is extremely pointed compared to his, because in the wild the females are the one that hollows out the nest !! 

thankfully bites are rare, and like the snakes, 9/10 times its my lack of attention to body language that causes it. 
and as i've already said, they are intelligent like macaws, which means they get bored easily in a non aviary situation, which can lead to feather plucking etc, think of having a 3 - 4yo child for the next 30 odd years .... they need stimulation, but as a bonus they dont seem to be a 'one man bird' like some of the other breeds around.



Exotic_Doc said:


> Maybe its just me then. I also get what you are saying about eccies, but most breeders bond a pair and put them alone not in a colony.



LOL, you dont bond a pair of birds... its something they do themselves, it seems the longer the lifespan of the species, the more picky they are with a mate... even monoganmous species will take an opportunity to play the field occasionally, but if you find a young unrelated pair that prefer each others company then you have a good head start.


PS, yes they can be great talkers too... which lessens the screaming


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 3, 2012)

As Jaxrtfm says, boys are the easier to socialise. Our hens are downright dangerous when they reach breeding age, and attack in the aviary is always a possibility. They're non-seasonal breeders, so once the females start, they will lay eggs as soon as the last lot of babies is out of the nest, sometimes 3-4 clutches a year for 3 or more years, then they may have a break for a few months and start all over again. Because the male/s are so attentive, and feed her in the nest, we might not see the hen for days at a time, except when we go in there and she comes out to defend the nest.

Jamie


----------



## coastalboy (Jan 3, 2012)

you can pick up a Handrasied Blue and Gold for about $4500 at the moment and a few around to, they might drop again this year. as more and more breeders are breeding them. Iv seen a pair 2yr old pair of Blue and golds go for $11,000. They are wonderful birds and require alot of attention. But they are on my list to


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 3, 2012)

B&Gs for $4.5k fall into the category of "you get what you pay for..." and are indeed a risky investment for something that needs to be top-notch to deliver 60-70 years of companionship.
Quite a few backyarders are offering birds at this price... you might be lucky... you might not...

Jamie


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry i meant Bonded pair, not you bond them obviously. Maybe ive looked in the wrong places, but i havent seen anyone say less than 10k each :$ . All good, obviously you guys have got them for less. But damn they are amazing and on my wtb list as soon as i can afford one. But an african grey is first in line !! and then a blue fronted amazon  . The price difference between Australia and OS in regards to exotics is crazy due to the laws. OS i got my african grey for $150 lol and maccaws would go for $500.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 3, 2012)

I owned a scarlet macaw when I was in Italy.... their an amazing animal but the neighbours will hate you. They are incredibly intelligent and social, and like Jamie said, unless your prepared for their extreme needs then maybe not the right choice.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 3, 2012)

gex13 said:


> macaws need alot of attention. try getting an eclectus parrot there nice birds ive got a male and a female and there friendly and are still a bigger sort of bird the males are more friendlier i think ahah


I was gonna get one but I can't afford a $650 bird to be honest.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 3, 2012)

Those of you who breed birds are very committed! I sometimes help my parents out with theirs during my uni holidays and those things are a damn handful. I don't know if there is an animal on this planet that is higher maintenance :lol: . I'll stick to feeding my snakes fortnightly thanks  .


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 3, 2012)

birds are a lot of work, but its very rewarding 
with hand raised and companion birds they do become very clingy and are just like having a perminant 2yr old kid around. 

comitment is key for a happy healthy featherd friend


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

Especially when you hand raise clutches at a time. I had to cut down my collection due to time restraints. I used to have to take birds with me everywhere i go no joke. To work, to uni, on dinner dates !!! Just to make sure everyone gets fed on time etc..


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2012)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I was gonna get one but I can't afford a $650 bird to be honest.



$650 is likely an unweaned eckie, unless you're very experienced youre likely to have trouble. $750 is the cheapest weaned eckie I've seen, the average is around $900


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

Well since we are on the topic, and i know some of you are tattoo junkies like i am, i thought ill put this up.

View attachment 232414


View topic - Den Yakovlev :: Tattoo Forum at Everytattoo.com

This is not my tattoo and i do not own the picture. The artist is Dan Yakovlev( pretty controversial guy but thats another story) Enjoy


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 4, 2012)

Picture didn't work  but the link does, 
There are some incredible artists around and he is one of them. Its an Awesome macaw tattoo


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats why i posted both lol, i doubted the picture would work  He is an amazing artist. But one artist i dream of having his work on me is Carlos Torres, its unbelievable stuff..


----------



## pythrulz (Jan 4, 2012)

Definatly a scam dont even think about sending them money there are breeders here that sell Macaws are very exspensive though about 8 thousand each I think try amazing amazon one of APS sponsers


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 4, 2012)

I love macaws.......but i have an indian ring neck......& my neighbours hated me within a week of moving him in! :lol: Nah, he is alright, he is talking much more lately, so his 'screaming' isnt so constant, & he really does have such an awesome personality.......but when he wants something.......he wanted it 10mins ago! Definately the most demanding of my pets.....very picky with who he will talk to, even more picky with who can look at him.......he loves my kids, but HATES my partner! :lol:


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 4, 2012)

LOOL Bel711, they all have different crazy personalities. My favourite bird i have ever owned would def be an african grey. Sometimes their intelligence downright scares you loool. They pick up on things so quick, he had a sliding chain that had a kind of a little pin thing and then at the end you had to lift the chain in a V shape. He opened it first go through the bars lol. And he would just say all these random weird words that i got no idea where he heard them from lool and you had to be careful who was sitting in earshot :$ lool because he would actually swear to specific names, so if that person heard him it wouldnt be too pleasant


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2012)

what about an african grey parrot? same sort of needs to a macaw


----------



## ingie (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha Exotic_Doc that is awesome. What are African greys like in terms of noise? I used to help babysit an African grey and a gang gang when the owner went away. The grey was always completely silent and calm while the gang gang would scream every time I went too close, and yell "nut", which is the only time he would let me come close lol. He taught himself to say waggle-waggle which no one had ever said to him before. I would love an eclectus but I know someone who has one and I know I don't have as much time and energy to spend on it as she does. It really is like having a young child!

I have an 8 month old sun conure. He is still abnormally quiet and the only time he EVER makes noise is for about 4 screeches after I put him down and leave the room, or about 4 screeches if I walk in and then out of his site. He doesn't continue on though. If he can see me he never makes a loud noise even if he is in his cage or looking at me through the door in another room. Even if I am not home, or out of sight, he never makes noise.

He lived in my bedroom for a few months and he is freakishly silent no matter how late I sleep, until he sees me move. He then does a little quiet mumble and some kissing noises to see if I am awake or not. I think I lucked out in the sun conure department although I was prepared for the screeching when I got him so it won't change anything if it kicks in ('cept my neighbours sanity lol).


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Ingie, i would say if you dont have enough time for an eclectus then you def wouldnt have time for an african grey. They are actually the most intelligent parrot on earth, with the brain developement of a 5 yr old toddler  You gotta be very careful in raising them as they can be crazzzy sometimes and develop bad habits such as biting ( and damn that beak is sharp lol)


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 4, 2012)

Exotic Doc.....im glad u can see the funny side to it......my partner sure doesnt!  The poor man cant walk in the gates without Rylee screaming at him......& if he stops to say hello, or just take a peek.......thats it, mental bird if ever i seen one! Rylee only comes out of the cage now when 'hubby' isnt home, if Rylee is out when he gets home......he goes screeching back to his cage & sulks.......he REALLY hates him! He is so funny! & talks.......he is saying heaps now, from 'hello', 'ur welcome', 'love u', 'thank u'.........to 'go away'! Im trying to avoid the 'naughty' words! :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;R6KvPN_Wt8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6KvPN_Wt8I[/video]
[video=youtube;eawfoMHyUHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eawfoMHyUHQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2012)

im getting a hahn in a few days time , im not game getting a blue and gold especially when you live in suburbia i think they would just be too noisey and too much work , i have an ecky and an amazon and i have to say if i had to choose between the two id go an amazon as they know how to entertain themselves and can keep themselves busy for hours playing withher toys,where as my ecky shows no interest in toys and since turning 6 has become very hormonal and has started to pluck, he is still very sweet but needs a lot of attention.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 4, 2012)

D3pro, ive watched that video like 50 times lool. That is one amazing grey !!!



Sarah said:


> im getting a hahn in a few days time , im not game getting a blue and gold especially when you live in suburbia i think they would just be too noisey and too much work , i have an ecky and an amazon and i have to say if i had to choose between the two id go an amazon as they know how to entertain themselves and can keep themselves busy for hours playing withher toys,where as my ecky shows no interest in toys and since turning 6 has become very hormonal and has started to pluck, he is still very sweet but needs a lot of attention.



Ahh Sarah living the parrot dream !! I want a blue fronted soo badddd lool


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 4, 2012)

They're great videos, the only downside is that a lot of people get a grey after they've seen it and are disappointed when theirs isn't doing the same thing in a couple of years, if I remember correctly Einstein was 14yo when he was on animal planet, he's with his owner almost 24/7 with almost constant input. Not something most of us can do, As for the the other bird, I feel a little sorry for him, it looks like he (she) is plucking a little, the trainer states that he understands her questions and works out the right answer, yet when he asks to "go back" to his cage she won't let him. I really hope that he gets some fun playtime rather than stuck in 'school' all day


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 4, 2012)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I was gonna get one but I can't afford a $650 bird to be honest.



$650 is kind of cheap. I don't think you're likely to find a good quality bigger parrot for cheap.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, I know this is a little off the topic of Macaws as per the original posters question, but i've just found this clip, and HAD to share..... its GOLD :lol:

Cocky gets his groove on to Backstreet Boys 

[video=youtube_share;N7IZmRnAo6s]http://youtu.be/N7IZmRnAo6s[/video]


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 4, 2012)

brisbaneboy said:


> ..
> ..
> 
> My regards,
> ...



If you still have any doubt as to if they are a scam *Mio-Edificio Aviary *are registered at Fake Bank Database and they seem to have lifted their spiel from Aves International- shipping birds ( compare this page to the email )

then look at Fake web sites of pet scammers 2011 - Page 16 - Fraudwatchers and the advise Mark Allen gives re money transfers


----------



## junglelove (Jan 4, 2012)

how many breeders of hyacinth macaws are there in australia just out of curiosity[/QUOTE]

good luck with that one theres about 10 legal owners in the counrty!! if you cant mentally stimulate your bird it will feather pluck, if you get bitten by a hyacinth you can say good buy to your fingers!! seriously.
maybe start of a bit smaller and do alot of research.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> $650 is likely an unweaned eckie, unless you're very experienced youre likely to have trouble. $750 is the cheapest weaned eckie I've seen, the average is around $900



On the Sunshine Coast they have gone up in demand. We were trying to part trade our breeding pair for a baby (and prices were around that $600 weaned!) but unless you have the time its hard and with two adults its even more time consuming....working out west doesn't help!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> D3pro, ive watched that video like 50 times lool. That is one amazing grey !!!
> Ahh Sarah living the parrot dream !! I want a blue fronted soo badddd lool





i have a yellow crown amazon she is a real character , ive noticed blue fronts have come down quite a bit in price .


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 6, 2012)

My greenwing is loud, but not noisy  I'd much rather him than a sun conure - they're loud AND noisy... lol.

Elmo only vocalises 'macaw' a couple of very short periods in a day, usually lasting less than 30seconds. All my neighbours know him and dont have a problem. Even my yellow nape amazon is noisier at times!


----------

